# Looking for a new Siggy



## Micdrow (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi guys,

Well with all the new siggys as of late have told me its time for a change after using this one for 2 years. Im no good at creating siggys so Im askinig you guys for help. It doesnt have to be chrismas as the last one lasted me 2 years and was created by Dan and the name put in there by Wojtek. 

Subject is up to you and you have free reign on topic. Most who have been here long enough know my interests.

Thanks in advance
Paul


----------



## Njaco (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm sure we can try. BTW, love that new avatar!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 7, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I'm sure we can try. BTW, love that new avatar!



Thanks Njaco, I believe the avatar was a poster at one time for the Junker's company during WWII.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 7, 2008)

I think that Pauls new siggy should have some sort of schematic/blueprint theme to it....


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 7, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> I think that Pauls new siggy should have some sort of schematic/blueprint theme to it....



That could be a cool looking one.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 7, 2008)

I'll try to put something together, but it will be tomorrow before I can.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 7, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> I think that Pauls new siggy should have some sort of schematic/blueprint theme to it....



Cool idea, Dan!

I took a B-17 schematic that Evangilder posted some time back, and created a blue-print looking image from it, if anyone would like to try that for the sig's background...

It was a huge image (1917x1614), so I resized after re-working it, to 800 x 674. If anyone wants the original size, holler and I'll send it.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a cool one for the Fw 190 but I don't know if he would like it.

Les, I love that avatar!!!!!! The King of the Nazgul - the Ringwraiths!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 7, 2008)

Alright, now this is purely a conceptual rendition.

Just testing the waters to see if this is headed in the right direction...


----------



## Erich (Dec 7, 2008)

Terry

I like it, would be very fitting for Mic ~


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 8, 2008)

Sweet and many thanks, they are very cool looking. PS I had to try it out.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 8, 2008)

I like that. Good job GG.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 8, 2008)

That is nice!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 8, 2008)

What about this?

Edit: Enhanced text on the wooden one for readability.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 8, 2008)

Marcel said:


> What about this?



That's cool too!!! Orginal manuals and some blue prints.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 10, 2008)

> Sweet and many thanks, they are very cool looking. PS I had to try it out.


Glad you like it!

I have to give Dan the credit for the blueprint idea!

And Marcel, I like #3 the best!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 10, 2008)

I do too, the font could be something alittle more fanciful, but the concept is great Marcel...


----------



## Marcel (Dec 10, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> I do too, the font could be something alittle more fanciful, but the concept is great Marcel...



Thanks Les, I especially kept the fonts in the manual-style. But I'll think of something else.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 15, 2009)

can anybody help me with a avatar ? i have no idea how to do that or how to even start or where to look 

heeeeeeeeeeeeeelp


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 15, 2009)

Junkers88A1 said:


> can anybody help me with a avatar ? i have no idea how to do that or how to even start or where to look
> 
> heeeeeeeeeeeeeelp



Are you looking for a new Avatar idea or a Signature?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 16, 2009)

I would start a new thread and title it something like, "Junkers New Sig" or something and then ask for help and post what you are looking for. I'd be glad to try to make one if you gave some idea of what you want.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2009)

With Njaco here.


----------



## fly boy (Jan 16, 2009)

could someone pm me the large thing of the b-17


----------



## Marcel (Jan 16, 2009)

fly boy said:


> could someone pm me the large thing of the b-17



You mean the tail?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2009)

Or the wing 

I think he means this though...


----------



## Marcel (Jan 17, 2009)

How come you guys always understand him? Must be my English, it's either too bad or too good


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2009)

I have no idea how I manage it. Guess I just put two and two together and make something up about it...


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 17, 2009)

Marcel said:


> How come you guys always understand him? Must be my English, it's either too bad or too good


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 17, 2009)

i really am happy with my siggy now.. thanks to you all who helped and especially Gnomey. Cool work pal


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2009)

No worries, glad to be able to help...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2009)

Here you are.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 24, 2009)

Awesome one Wojtek!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 24, 2009)

Awsome job there my friend and many thanks!!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2009)

THX guys...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2009)

Nicely done!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 27, 2009)

Pretty cool. 


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 28, 2009)

Beautiful work Wojtek!


----------

